

Entrepreneur creates offline Ad blocker - tracksuitceo
http://tracksuitceo.wordpress.com/2007/12/20/how-to-block-ads-online-and-offline/
Just like the FF extension, a NY artist created a way to block the annoying video ads you see on the street with a product called the Pixelator.  See the video...
======
adamdoupe
This is extremely cool, (check out the video at the bottom), but I'd hardly
consider the guy more of an artist than an entrepreneur, especially with this
quote:

"an unauthorized, ongoing video-art performance collaboration with the New
York City Metropolitan Transit Authority, Clear Channel Communications, and
its selected artists."

